# Hop rhizomes - where do you get them?



## JensenDK (10/3/17)

Hello and greetings from the "old world"!
- Denmark in particular. 

I came across this thread listing some of the hops people here recommend for single hop IPA.

Some of these hops seem to be AUS specific(?). At least they are not available as rhizomes through the usual sources (1,2,3) here in the EU.

List of hops: Victoria, Ella, Yob, Nelson Sauvin, Riwaka, Zythos, Falconer's Flight, Motoeka, elDorado.

Some of these are probably patented or trademarked?

As I am planning a little hop garden, and would like something "different", I was wondering where people here get these hop rhizomes?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## barls (10/3/17)

falconers is a blend of hops so not a single plant.
some of the others are proprietary hops.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/3/17)

Hi JDK

Importing / exporting hops overseas is quite a complicated process and regulated by quarantine authorities in both countries. Don't do it without going through quarantine or you may find yourself in big trouble.

Domestically in Australia, several nurseries sell hop plants and rhizomes (the ones that are not under varietal protection, or under licence from the owner). But none of them can be sent overseas without going through the quarantine process.


----------



## DU99 (11/3/17)

you could try the united states there about to sell hop rhizomes in the next week or so..


----------



## koshari (4/6/17)

what’s the consensus on how long you can leave hop rhizomes in the frig before planting them?


----------



## captain crumpet (5/6/17)

What is this yob hop?


----------

